# My first pede,s



## Aviculariinae (Jan 22, 2004)

I have just started  keeping these,but have 30 Tarantulas in my collection and i thought id try something new!any advice or tips much appreciated?Heres some pictures..

First the set up for the communal red heads 3 different colour forms being kept here..
































and now the hong kong Giant...


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2004)

AWSOME !!!!! very Awsome  
those communal set-ups are just Freaking cool !!!!
i'm feeling really really jalous :} 

let me guess,... :? 

you ordered from cottonsheep  


in case you didn't know,... i'm jalous


----------



## Navaros (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice pics. They look great dude, enoy them.


----------



## stu (Jan 22, 2004)

nice pics avic,

Yeah those communal pedes are just too cool, Hopefully me and wayne are gonna put an order in from cottonsheep and I'll some of those suckers. Although the sight of a whole load of pedes ganging up on a pinky would probably give me nightmares for weeks =D 

cheers,

Stu


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 22, 2004)

Aviculariinae nice pics
Steven aint the only one thats JEALOUS 
im gonna have to order some of them when the weathers warmer 

john


----------



## stu (Jan 22, 2004)

John,

you planning on getting some of those communal pedes too then?

Have you let Wayne know? I know that he is planning an order, the more the merrier yeah and it will save on shipping. I think he's waiting for warmer weather too.

cheers,

Stu.


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 22, 2004)

Aviculariinae, your setting is coooool!! My pedes would probably groan for not having the same nice home their buddies got.  ;P I'm so glad the lovely pedes got a master with such an earnest. Thank you also for advertising me in such a clever way. :} 

gongyles, how can you figure out Aviculariinae bought pedes from me? You are amazing!:? =D :}


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 22, 2004)

Stu 

i should let wayne know that i want to order some aswell like you say the bigger the order the cheaper it is on shipping

john


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2004)

> gongyles, how can you figure out Aviculariinae bought pedes from me? You are amazing!


yeah i know


----------



## wayne the pain (Jan 22, 2004)

very nice, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 22, 2004)

wow! I'm so happy to know ppl. are planning a purchase campaign at my back =D =D  It's really my honour to be at your service.

Thank you in advance, gongyles, stu, John and Wayne. Your support is the prime motivator for me to provide A quality inverts. //bow


----------



## danread (Jan 22, 2004)

hey, count me in too! I definitely want some, i've got an empty tank left fromwhen my subspinipes died, and i'm thinking a couple of s mutilans would fill it nicely!  

Dan.


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 22, 2004)

Great set up,great pedes Soon as the weather picks up my order is on it's way.That Cottonsheep sure sells some nice looking myriopods 
                         George


----------



## Earth Tiger (Jan 23, 2004)

> That Cottonsheep sure sells some nice looking myriopods


that makes me want to get some for sale too  

but too busy to deal with the tigers now~ let me clear my stock first~ heehee


----------



## BigBadConrad (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, those are awesome. Nice looking habitat, too. Did you "dig them out" for the photo, or are they actually visible occasionally? In my limited experience with two subspinipes, I never ever see them. I'd love some pedes I could actually observe.

Anyone know a good place to order them on this side of the pond?

-John


----------



## Steven (Jan 23, 2004)

@Earth Tiger


> that makes me want to get some for sale too


that should be intresting if you could get some other specie then cottonsheep allready offers,.... i don't know exactually how many different specie of scolopendra are to be found where you guys are from, but sure there will be some amazing others to be found,....

or am i mistaken ? :? :? :? 


cheers !


----------



## Navaros (Jan 23, 2004)

A friend of mine is a herp/invert/fish importer/exporter in HK, I've talked to him, there isn't much more than what they offer.


----------



## Steven (Jan 23, 2004)

@Navaros,....

somehow i ain't so sure about that,.... 
i''ll have to search some stuff up,.... as you know the genus scolopendra isn't the only genus of the subfamily scolopendridae,.... other specie from genus can also grow quite large


----------



## Navaros (Jan 23, 2004)

I know but I have talked to him about everything, his collectors usually bring him back cool crap but he says they don't find much besides the norm, not even cool beetles.I will talk to him again about it though.


----------



## Steven (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep us updated,..i'm very intrested in what's to be found there,.. not only centipedes


----------



## Earth Tiger (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi gongyles, what Navaros said is true. In Hong Kong there ain't too many species of pedes. There are probably more exotic species from mainland China awaiting discovery, but it is never easy to communicate with people from mainland China. This is the most difficult barrier that we are trying our best to overcome.

You said your interests do not limit to pedes but other as well. What else are you looking for? Speaking of arachnids, there are 1 species of small tarantula and 1 species of scorpion in HK only and there are tiny and rare. There are lots of huge true spiders though.

But I do have some interesting rare tarantulas from mainland China called Chinese Fawn or locally known as Chinese Tan Hissing Wolf (Plesiophrictus guangxiensis). Ranging from tan to bronze, these tarantulas are super hardy and adapt to whatever environment and tank size. It is a very rewarding tarantula since it has a ferocious appetite and a defensive but calm temperament. It is also interesting in that it can make a loud hissing noise like a King Baboon.

However I don't have many in stock and all have been reserved for trade with someone here for a T. apophysis and probably some other T's. If they come in excess, I will you guys know by putting an ad here.


----------



## Lopez (Jan 24, 2004)

Brendan, whilst I'm not a huge centipede fan, that set up looks pretty cool. I watched a small Egyptian centipede hunting and they are amazingly fast and poweful.


----------



## Earth Tiger (Jan 24, 2004)

> I watched a small Egyptian centipede hunting and they are amazingly fast and poweful


pedes are always fast and active, but even a 8" long Scolopendra subspinipes fell prey to an Earth Tiger ...


----------



## Steven (Jan 24, 2004)

> You said your interests do not limit to pedes but other as well.





> There are lots of huge true spiders though.


----------



## wayne the pain (Jan 24, 2004)

yeh id like to know more about your true spiders and about any millipedes also.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 25, 2004)

Earth Tiger! 
It seems pretty amazing that a spider can kill a 'pede! 
Is it just the earth tigers that can do this? That sounds like one serious tarantula...I love the colors it wears, but it sounds pretty fierce. 
Hmmmm, I fed a mealworm to a campestratus sling, I dropped it down the sling's hole. And when the spider bit into the tail, it thrashed all over the place, banging the poor T into the walls and stuff. 
I couldn't imagine what would happen with a big 'pede...do the earth tigers have a special hunting strategy to avoid the pincers?
Thanks for any reply.
D.


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 25, 2004)

Navaros and Earth tiger is right,  there are not much kinda pedes in H.K.,  gongyles.

Navaros, I'm really interested to know if your friend in H.K. ships inverts out by 'proper means'? How old is he? Maybe I happen to know him too.  ;P =D


----------



## Navaros (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah he is totally legit, not sure how old 30 something I think. His main business is herps.


----------



## Earth Tiger (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi gongyles and wayne, the best known huge true spider is Nephila maculata with a legspan up to 8". But I suppose Nephila are pretty common in the western world isn't it? There are also some huge huntsman spiders here but I dunno their scientific names and I think most await proper identification. In HK people ain't really interested in wildlife ... The most venomous spider in HK should be the 1.5" long funnel web, while the most beautiful spiders are those crab spiders. I kept some ant-mimic spiders when i was a kid too. Concerning pedes, there are some dark red millipedes too but can only be found during summer time. The largest pedes I've seen in the wild are still HK Giants~


----------



## Earth Tiger (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Dragoon, there is no true winner out there. Pedes are awesome predators but tarantulas can certainly take pedes. Not only pedes but snakes etc all fall preys to tarantulas. On the other hand, in general tarantulas lose to forest scorpions, while scorpions can be killed by true spiders.

There is a true story here. One of the WC 6" subadult Black Earth Tigers from the stock of a seller here had ran away from his captivity and was hiding something in his store room. It is nothing too surprising for this being happened on dealers/sellers as I do have 4-5 M. m. scorpions still hiding in my place. But, by coincidence one of his 8" HK Giant Centipedes also fled the day after his Tiger had escaped and was hiding somewhere too. A few days later, when he was reorganizing his stock he found the Tiger, except that it has a HUGE belly and some remains of the HK Giants near it! I've seen that Black Earth Tiger and its belly swells like a ballon!

While forest scorpions kill tarantulas by power, tarantulas kill snakes by skill. I've seen many documentaries that tarantulas adopt a very different strategy when dealing with snakes - they use hit and run strategy instead. Even the deadly Fer-de-lance vipers are found in the regular menu of T. blondi and T. apophysis. I suppose the smaller pedes ain't anything more powerful than large venomous snakes (although I love pedes much more )


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Earth Tiger,
                         I too have sen that documentary,where a T.blondi killed an adult Fer De Lance and ate everything but the skin.Awesome!!
  
                George


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks very much for the stories! 
That's very interesting stuff, and the kind of stuff only an invert dealer would be able to share!=D 
D.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jan 26, 2004)

Its easy for a large T to kill a snake,as snake,s rely on sent and heat for detection of pray and as we all know spiders are cold blooded.



> whilst I'm not a huge centipede fan, that set up looks pretty cool. I watched a small Egyptian centipede hunting and they are amazingly fast and poweful


They are awesome to watch very very strong,i got cos i had a couple of spare tanks and am very impressed with them,dont see them much during the day but at night they are very active,they share there food which is deadly to watch and they also groom each other which so strange to see!

I definetly recomend getting one or ten =D


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 27, 2004)

Navaros, my guess is Vincent. He's very fond of turtle and tortoise, am I right?:? :} 

 Aviculariinae, have you ever seen them share kill? I'm not talking about food but KILL - Living prey freshly taken down.


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sharing kill...


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 27, 2004)

Close-up


----------



## Steven (Jan 27, 2004)

STOP POSTING those pictures !!!!!!!!!   


those make me feel really discomfort!!!!
aaaaaaaaaaah,.. when is the weather gonna change around here  




    
awsome pictures by the way!!!!!
me wanna ,.. me wanna badly :}


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jan 27, 2004)

> have you ever seen them share kill? I'm not talking about food but KILL - Living prey freshly taken down.


I seen 2 feeding on a large cricket didnt see which one killed it as it was at 4.30am  but its very odd to look but impressive aswell!



> STOP POSTING those pictures


Ok LOL


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 27, 2004)

them pictures get better and better 
like Steven said when is the weather going to get better over here so we can order some

john


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jan 28, 2004)

*Review*

Just put a review of cottonsheeps service in the review section check it out!!!


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

gongyles, sorry to make you uncomfortable ... I hope the following will make you feel better ... LOL


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ugly Duck Story. P.2


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ugly Duck Story. P.3


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ugly Duck Story. P.4


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ugly Duck Story. P.5

~ End ~


----------



## Steven (Jan 31, 2004)

> I hope the following will make you feel better ... LOL


yeah just rub it in  =D 

very intresting and amusing pictures,.... 
that ugly duck isn't that ugly,....
another proof that colors can vary very different within the same specie,.. even subspecie



i'm feeling quite good now,...
thanx Cotton


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 31, 2004)

Cotton, 
do you think those lines seen through the back are attaching tendonds for the legs and such, if so that is cool not ugly. Also I think the mottled ones look like serpentine or some other weird Jade like stone. Nice, but yes, different.


----------



## Steven (Jan 31, 2004)

> Also I think the mottled ones look like serpentine or some other weird Jade like stone. Nice, but yes, different.


Hey,...
do you think that lighter ones are hardening up after a molt :? 
that was my first opinion also,... but then after that last picture,.. i noticed the head looks quite "hard",... so is it another colormorph or just black ones who are hardening up after a fresh molt :? 

anyway they look indeed pretty cool :} 


cheers


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi J Morningstar, certainly I dont think any of my inverts is "ugly"~
I just fit this strange looking pedes into the story of Ugly Duck 

And Steven you are right. They have been here for a month already and still remain the same. They are eating well and appear very normal; and they don't show any sign of pre-molting too.

Maybe these two are the results of a rare mutation, just like albino tigers. The red legged morph is quite rare already - usually you can find less than 2 out of 200 CB Red Heads. For this Jade morph, so far I've only seen two and got them all already ...


----------

